# Tiling a shower surround - membrane necessary?



## m1lreese (Jan 8, 2012)

I have installed a bathub and plan on tiling the surround with 4" tile and 1/8" grout. 

I already have the hardibacker in and I did it without any kind of membrane. I did it this way because the several people I spoke with say it's unecessary. 

Now I'm worried I should have done it and am considering taking out the hardibacker to put the membrane in. 

Maybe I can get away with skipping the back wall? The problem is I already have the adjacent walls nice, spackled and painted.. It's seriously going to set me back but I'll do it if it's a must.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 8, 2012)

Your Ok,
You need to now us a "thinset" ( mud) over any seams or joints along with a fiberglass mesh.

Then when that is dry, give it a day, you can apply a 'Redguard" or other paintable wtaerproof tile membrane over all the board. 
Then you just tile over the membrane as you would the wall.

Follow the directions and good luck.
Tile Waterproof Membrane - Waterproof Tile Shower - Under Tile Waterproofing - Ceramic Tile Waterproofing


----------



## m1lreese (Jan 8, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Your Ok,
> You need to now us a "thinset" ( mud) over any seams or joints along with a fiberglass mesh.
> 
> Then when that is dry, give it a day, you can apply a 'Redguard" or other paintable wtaerproof tile membrane over all the board.
> ...


 
have you heard of AcrylPro?  is that compatible with RedGuard?  i was reading about RedGuard and that seems to be the way to go, but i already have this AcrylPro stuff.   the employee at home depot told me that's all i needed.  maybe i can do the redguard first and the acrylpro or should i just return the acrylpro and get thinset?

thanks!


----------



## isola96 (Jan 8, 2012)

Why the second guess?
Tile glue is the way to go its easer I wouldn't even bother with the red guard although wont hurt.
Post up some pics when it's finished 
Have fun!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 9, 2012)

If this will be a shower wall that continually gets wet, you need a waterproof membrane.
Glue does not cut it for the pro's, and many pro's don't follow the advice of the big box store.
It needs to be waterproofed or you will have issues in the near future, I guarantee it.
Just tryin to help you out,:2cents:
Good luck.
Oh, someone else had this same issue...and let it all out.Gossip Rocks Forum


----------



## isola96 (Jan 9, 2012)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> If this will be a shower wall that continually gets wet, you need a waterproof membrane.
> Glue does not cut it for the pro's, and many pro's don't follow the advice of the big box store.
> It needs to be waterproofed or you will have issues in the near future, I guarantee it.
> Just tryin to help you out,:2cents:
> ...



It most certainly does cut it for walls some people like glue some people like mortar for walls it's all preference. Once it's tiled and grouted it's water proof.


----------



## m1lreese (Jan 11, 2012)

i read about the guy with the acrylpro.  not good.  i also watched a video where a guy tiled over green board with no water proofing.  total waste.


----------



## isola96 (Jan 11, 2012)

There are only a few methods that will work in the real wold for tiling


----------



## m1lreese (Jan 21, 2012)

i am using flexbond and redguard.  wish i had put a vapor barrior behind the hb.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 22, 2012)

Just so we don't all get confused, You will be fine with what you are doing with the redguard applied to the face of the concrete board. Then use the flexbond with your tile.
You DO NOT want a vapor barrier behind the board, this will give you 2 vapor barriers, you never want 2 barriers on an interior wall. And if you where to have 2 on an exterior wall, there needs to be an air gap in between the 2 so it can dry out. You do not get to dry out with venting on an interior wall.

So do what you are doing, and you will be fine.


----------

